
How do I use hacker news - facepassion
I landed here some days ago and don&#x27;t know what hacker news is really meant for. Please , what&#x27;s the purpose of hacker news ?
======
kenOfYugen
You should check out the "Guidelines"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

and the FAQ

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
dang
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html).

------
DrScump
In Soviet Russia, Hacker News uses _you._

